# Pork ribs - okay to give?



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Just a quick bit of advice please. Just bought some pork spare ribs for Keltie. She's munching happily at moment but then I thought are they okay for her? If someone could answer me quickly so if not, i can grab it off her!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Not sure for definite, but I have heard that pork can cause heart worms in dogs :S
I don't give Izzie any just incase, but others may know differently?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

quick google search say no


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Not sure for definite, but I have heard that pork can cause heart worms in dogs :S
> I don't give Izzie any just incase, but others may know differently?


Thanks Laura, I've taken it off her. She hadn't got very far with it anyway so hopefully no damage done!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sure one little bit wouldn't do damange so I certainly wouldn't worry 
We've given Izzie a few bits of sausage before but not going to risk it anymore as heartworms can be fatal & I certainly don't want that for my Izzie! We stick to giving her chicken which she loves


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hello! I have found mixed advice about pork. I have not seen anything negative, most raw feeders seem to say it is fine, some say you must freeze it for a couple of weeks to kill off certain parasites before feeding others don't. The other thing mentioned is that sometimes the fat can be a bit much so it is better to trim it and remember that you are introducing a new meat so maybe best given in the morning so that you can see any effects throughout the day.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I know that pork is not recommended, I think because of parasites. I have to admit I've given Dylan a few pork bones with no ill effects, but wouldn't do it again.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my girls get pork ribs. and they are all fine too


----------

